# Mud creek june 20-23.



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

My crew will be at mud creek june 20-23 if anybody wants to join. 
FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Where is tht


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Jacksonville tx. Same place they hold nationals at

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang lol 2 states over


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would but a little to far for me lol.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I was planning on going but, my Rex took a dump on me today. Some kind of electrical issue. Took it to the dealer after that happened.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah that sucks

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------

